# Muntjac



## mike w (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm looking for information on Muntjac deer. Are they avaliable ti purchase in the UK, and are any licences needed to keep them.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

I love these little things, when we have more than half an acre, we'd like some of these. As they are ornametal deer, they should be available to buy. Norfolk Lavenders animal park has some, they might be able to offer some pointers....


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi there,

I hope you dont mind me jumping in here!  

You will need a licence to keep muntjac deer, there is a lot of useful information here Natural England - Home Page but you can also try DEFRA, they will need to be notified if you are going to keep one. 

Muntjacs will strip an area of grass very quickly and can damage the ground quite a lot so you will need to have enough room for grazing rotations. The area in which they are kept will need to be very large, they get bigger than people realise! Also its worth finding a Vet that will be willing to make home calls and stuff, just incase! 

Hope that was helpful!
Jerra


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

What sort of license out of interest? I know they aren't DWA. I keep livestock and have had sheep pigs and goats, they need a holding number, I thought it was the same for deer. We only have half an acre of grass here, the next house must have a minimum of one acre, preferably more. We might keep some then.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

A wild population of munties exists in the UK due to escapees establishing themselves here in the UK, just like fallow, sika and chinese water deer. Muntjac are spreading likw wildfire throughout england and deer stalkers are just waiting for them to spread to Scotland etc. They have caused quite a bit of environmental damage, hence them having to be controlled.

I don't know their current value, but was told you were looking at around £1000 per animal about two years ago. Males are highly territorail and fight like hell. You'll often see wild munties with battle scars. Half an acre would only suffice for one male thats for sure. They reproduce continuosly having young every 9 months. Not like other deer that have specific seasons.

I can point you in the direction of a proffesional who could help if you PM me. But be under no illusions, you'll have a shed load of red tape to overcome and very high costs. I'm not sure half an acre would be enough either.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm not sure of the licence exactly (The licencing info should be on the link), I think they do need holding numbers but a seperate licence is needed for keeping them and importing them. I know they are protected (or at least their habitat is) under schedule 9 which also protects badgers and other wildlife. They are seen as a bit of a nuiscance as they are masters in escapology!  

I agree with Mynki, the red tape would just be a nightmare, it would be a very costly venture too.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Sweetie said:


> I'm not sure of the licence exactly (The licencing info should be on the link), I think they do need holding numbers but a seperate licence is needed for keeping them and importing them. I know they are protected (or at least their habitat is) under schedule 9 which also protects badgers and other wildlife. They are seen as a bit of a nuiscance as they are masters in escapology!
> 
> I agree with Mynki, the red tape would just be a nightmare, it would be a very costly venture too.


Muntjac are not a protected species. 

In fact whereas some deer species has a close season where they cannot be killed, muntjac have no season and can be shot all year round in England such is the problems they create.

That said BASC (British Association of Shooting and Conservation) do ask deer stalkers not to kill females who are obviously heavily pregnant unless neccesary.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry, I didnt really make that clear, I meant their habitat is protected!  

You have a wealth of knowledge, how do you know so much about them? (I mean this in the nicest way, I'm just a newbie and very impressed!)


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Sweetie said:


> Sorry, I didnt really make that clear, I meant their habitat is protected!
> 
> You have a wealth of knowledge, how do you know so much about them? (I mean this in the nicest way, I'm just a newbie and very impressed!)


I'm a fully qualified deer stalker. And have completed all of the British Deer Society DSC exams etc.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh cool!  I thought you seemed very knowledgeable!


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

I read this the other week.

BBC News - Muntjac deer invasion could cost Scotland £1.9m a year

If the OP is in Scotland, I'm afraid you'll have very little chance of being allowed to keep them privately. And to be honest, I think they should be banned from private ownership given how destructive they are when they escape. But thats just my opinion.

A bit more info on the damage they can cause to local ecosystems here. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/article-1259943/Muntjac-deer-threat-wildlife.html


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you for the links (even if they were not meant for me I have found them useful! ) I would agree with you about private ownership, in my very little experience I think they can do more harm than good.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Mynki said:


> A wild population of munties exists in the UK due to escapees establishing themselves here in the UK, just like fallow, sika and chinese water deer. Muntjac are spreading likw wildfire throughout england and deer stalkers are just waiting for them to spread to Scotland etc. They have caused quite a bit of environmental damage, hence them having to be controlled.
> 
> I don't know their current value, but was told you were looking at around £1000 per animal about two years ago. Males are highly territorail and fight like hell. You'll often see wild munties with battle scars. Half an acre would only suffice for one male thats for sure. They reproduce continuosly having young every 9 months. Not like other deer that have specific seasons.
> 
> I can point you in the direction of a proffesional who could help if you PM me. But be under no illusions, you'll have a shed load of red tape to overcome and very high costs. I'm not sure half an acre would be enough either.


I clearly said that I had no intention of keeping deer on half an acre... yet you have said TWICE that half an acre is not enough..... :whistling2:


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Disgruntled said:


> I clearly said that I had no intention of keeping deer on half an acre... yet you have said TWICE that half an acre is not enough..... :whistling2:


Skim reading eh....

TBH I think space is the least of your concerns. I've seen them in zoos in less than half an acre. So it can be done. Just not more than one male. :whistling2:


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, I'm not that fussed, we normally only keep stuff to eat. We have had orphan lambs here and two got HUGE on our half acre. Very tasty they were too... Got two old spot pigs that are off to the great sty in the sky in january. Can't wait! I don't care for venison though, my dog might - she has chased an entire herd over the horizon one winter. Lucky for them she is too slow to catch them :gasp: They were roe deer though.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

You don't like venison?! I didn't think anyone actually disliked the meat, I thought people only disliked the idea. 
I wish venison was not so yummy as I adore deer and I hate that I like venison. :blush:

Harry & Co adore it too and it is really good for them. :2thumb:

My daughter Audrey wants a pet deer as her name sake Audrey Hepburn had a pet Fawn. I have no idea what type it was but his name was Pippin 
Audrey and her baby Deer | Iconology . 

Do any deer stay as small as the one in the photo? 
-
Elina


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Mynki said:


> I'm a fully qualified deer stalker.


Oh dear!


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Elina said:


> You don't like venison?! I didn't think anyone actually disliked the meat, I thought people only disliked the idea.
> I wish venison was not so yummy as I adore deer and I hate that I like venison. :blush:
> 
> Harry & Co adore it too and it is really good for them. :2thumb:
> ...


Venison varies in taste quite a bit depending on species, diet and how it's been hung. Most people have only tried red deer as thats where most of it in the UK comes from. Quite ofted it's a red stag shot in the rut. This is agreed by almost everyone in the know to be the worst tasting, it's strong, gamey and not to everyones liking.

Muntjac make good eating, but for me, sika deer taste the best. They're the most beef like, but with a better, stronger taste. They are not as lean as other species also, and so roasting joint from a young sika animal make great eating.


----------

